# rpb's/black rhom?



## amyh5335 (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm a piranha newbie, so please bear with me! haha.









So I've been thinking. I've been browsing the pictures on this site, and I really like the look of a black rhom? I was looking at them on aquascape and there's many different types of black piranhas. Which is a black rhom?

I'm having a hard time deciding between rbp's and a black rhom. I know you can only keep 1 Rhom but with rbp's I could have 6-7 in my 150 gallon tank.

Are there any advantages/disadvantages in having rbp's or a rhom? I've talked to my fiance as well and he doesn't know what we want either. haha.

This would be my first piranha tank. I just want to research everything before I go ahead and buy the fish. How long does it take a black rhom to grow big? I know they get huge. Could he live by himself in a 55 gallon for a couple months if I have good filtration? I'm having trouble clearing out the fish in my 150 gallon tank, nobody wants them.


----------



## brianhellno (Jun 16, 2008)

Ill have a go at the shoal vs single question. It all comes down to preference and personality. Both single and shoals can be fun in their own aspects but if the single fish hides all day that's kinds boring. Likewise with a shoal if its not very active then it can be disappointing to someone who wants more action. It also depends on not only the individual fishes personality but also some species tend to be more "outgoing" than other species. From what I understand a shoal of Caribe are usually much more active and entertaining than a shoal of nattererie. (sp?) I use the word usually because again personality comes into play. Either way my recommendation would be to do as much research as possible before comiting so your chances of getting what you want are as good as possible. Hope something I said was useful.


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

just depends on what you like personally..


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

go for a shoal. they are more fun and you will be more satisfied. I know what I am talking about 100%. Don't question me either. Shred.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Shred Revolution said:


> go for a shoal. they are more fun and you will be more satisfied. I know what I am talking about 100%. Don't question me either. Shred.


I couldn't disagree more.......
Its all personal preference. Mine is nothing is more impressive then a massive Rhombeus (black). Nothing. 
When I see a big rhom in perfect condition slowly swimming back and forth, owning that tank, it gives me chills. I love 'em. When I see a tank full of pygo's that chewed up, fins and tail trashed, sometimes large wounds from tank mates......it brings me back to why I hated keeping f*cking pygos...... not to mention cannibalism

Yes Amy, you can keep a young Rhom in a 55 gallon for quite some time. They have a notoriously slow growth rate after 5 inches total length. A 55 has the possibility of working for a few years. And a captive raised Rhombeus will most likely never see lengths longer then 12" and that will take quite some time. They have been known to sometimes (not always) be extremely skittish when young. Thats why alot of hobbyists buy their rhoms at adult lengths (around 16").

If you ask me I wouldn't do pygos in anything under a 300 gallon tank. With the tank you have I'd go with a Rhombeus all the way.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

amykathleen said:


> I'm a piranha newbie, so please bear with me! haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was in a similar situation. When I first came into the hobby of piranha's. I wanted the xingu black rhom at aquascape. Then I figured I'd buy some rb's so I could get a good idea on how to keep p's in general. I have a 55 and I went nut's buying baby rb's. I had 27 at one time, but the number's quickly dropped. After a year, I ended up having 3. Some, I gave a way some were eaten. They were fun, but I didn't like the fact that they were so skiddish. After 11 month's they were less skiddish, but not by much. 
So, finally I decided that I need a p, that is more exciting. And, that's when I bought my newly bm elong from alex. He's (elong)so much more fun, very little skiddishness. I've only had him a week now. He's really active and fun to watch. Not really afraid of me, or me walking by the tank. 
I would say that if you want alot of thing's to look at, while your in front of your tank? Then go with the rb's. If you want a really fun and active p that react's with you, that can only be kept by himself? Then go with the black p. For the longest time I wanted the xingu rhom from aquascape. Problem is, that there never in stock. I called them once, asked them about there p's. At, this time I was interested in elong's. Said they were out, and asked her to call me when they got more. She said in a week they'll have more. She never called me. Don't get me wrong, I've heard alot of member's say good thing's about them. Alex the person I bought my bm elong from, use to work with them. Now, he has his own p business. Maybe you should talk to him, he has black rhom's. His co. name is Aquatic Sanctuary. The 150 g would be perfect for the black rhom,even for life.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Shred Revolution said:


> go for a shoal. they are more fun and you will be more satisfied. I know what I am talking about 100%. Don't question me either. Shred.


You should have stopped after your second sentence Shred...

Since you have 2 tanks, you actually have a couple of possibilities. I personally would recommend getting up to 10 baby RBPs and grow them out in the 55g. That should buy you a few months while you clear out the 150g. Once the RBPs outgrow the 55g, you can transfer them to the 150g. By that time if you still want a rhom (check out OPEFE for the different variants), get a juvenile and grow it out as it can live a long time in the 55g (5 years easy). You could also always get rid of the reds and get a large rhom if they turn out not to be your thing. Regardless, plan ahead and get a large canister for the 55g that you can transfer to the 150g when you move the fish.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

opp's. my pc was acting up. Sorry about the so many continous same response.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Im a big fan of the single P, get it small grow it out and enjoy every sec.... with one P you can really focus on quality of life as well and thats what its all about.... Not showing your friends a feeding frenzy or post youtube vids of your P killing sh!t

dont get me wrong guys a tank full of pygos looks great but the only time I see any active shoals is feeding time or one trying to nip at another.... not say this is the only way a shoal ever is... I dont own one this is just what I see at the zoos and aquariums


----------

